# Home check NEEDED in Lehigh Acres, FL



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

GSRCA needs a home visit done. References have been checked and are very good. This is near Fort Myers. Please PM if you can help.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

i wish i would have heard of this earlier. dh has to go down to lehigh acres to check our property and to purchase the corner lot beside us. is there any way that he can help? he is driving down but i can give him the message when he checks in. our property is attached to the golf course. is this location you are talking about in that area at all


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

I believe I have someone in Fort Myers who can do this home check.


----------

